# Cage...



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

ok, i have two boys, one is about a year old, the other one is still about maybe a 4-6 weeks old, idk if my cage is too small or not, i will try to get pics of the cage up here in a little bit.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the cage?


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

theres the cage


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sorry but that cage looks way too small for even one rat. Rats need at least 2 cubic feet per rat minimum. Is there anyway you could upgrade to a larger cage soon?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It does look very small. What are the dimensions?


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah thats what i thought, i know the person i got my rats from's squirrel just died, and she had it in a pretty big bird looking cage, but all I have is 15 bucks, and im afraid how it would work because if i decorated it, it would be hard to potty train my ratties, cuz Remy wont even let me touch him, and Butters is too young to care, im stuck between rats and a hard place


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Perhaps try looking on freecyle or craigslist etc for free cages, or maybe someone could help you out to get a suitable cage? If you have a large cage and decorate it there's no reason why litter training wouldn't work.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

can u give me the links to those cites, and i know that, but i CANT litter train them


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

ah, sry to duble post, but i found this link
http://wichita.craigslist.org/zip/1059015449.html


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

You can go to craigslist.com and then choose your city. Look in the pets section. For freecycle you usually have to join the yahoo group in your area I believe. And what makes you so sure you can't litter box train them?


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

Anything advertised as a hamster cage is almost certainly too small for your ratties.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

i understand that, just showin wat i find


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

http://wichita.craigslist.org/pet/1046255991.html this would be an awesome cage--Martin's are some of the best for rats and the size would be perfect for 2 rats.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

it would also be perfect if i had money


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, unfortunately buying a suitable sized cage for a rat can be quite expensive. Is there anyone you could borrow some money from? Also, I would definitely still check out your local freecycles.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

i cant borrow money from anyone cuz i cant give it back, and i dont understand free cycle, it was weird


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

JordanT said:


> i cant borrow money from anyone cuz i cant give it back, and i dont understand free cycle, it was weird


Do try to figure out freecycle - you might get lucky and find the ideal free cage . There may be a help section?


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

can someone try it out for me, cuz i cant seem to understand it, i live nearest to wichita,


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, go to this link (you need to have a yahoo account already) http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WichitaKSFreecycle/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=1 and click on the button on the right hand side that says "join this group". You will have to fill out some basic information and then you will get an email confirming that you were accepted as a member of the group. Then you'll be able to browse through it for whatever you want


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

i already did that and never got an email


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

the email doesn't always come instantly, you might have to wait for a bit


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

i did it like 2 and half hours ago


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

You can also post a "wanted ad" in the pet section and say that you don't have money but your rat needs more room. Good luck.
Don't overlook the bird cages; they are often useful due to the smaller bar spacing.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you have any luck with freecycle?


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

i put up a wanted thing for a rat cage, saying i have 2 male rats, and i need a good sized cage for them, i said i would also accept bird cages, and if they have anything, to please have a picture or a good description with the dimensions of the cage


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck! I really hope you find something!


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

ok so this is totally awesome my step dad said he would help me build a cage for them, we are going to go to the hardware store and buy some mesh wire, and a saudering gun, and we are going to build a cage from scratch!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I suggest you get plastic coated mesh, otherwise it will absorb urine and STINK. Any idea of the plan for it?


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

i want it to be 2-3 feet long, 1-2 feet wide, and about 2 or 3 levels tall, as of right now before i get the cage built, i am going to put my current cage on top of my old aquarium and then set up a ladder or a hammock bridge


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds good. I would go with the upper limits if you have the space - 3 feet long and 2 feet wide. Height is also important as ratties like to climb . Do you know if you'll be getting the plastic coated mesh?


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

i have no idea, because to be quite honest, i hate my stepdad, because he is a lying alcoholic, so i dont even know if he is going to help me build it


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hopefully he'll help you  still keep an eye out on freecycle too. Good luck.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

im keeping an eye on freecycle, and my towns flea market


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

here's a picture of my mega jerry-rigged super cage, its an improvement in size thats for sure, no necessarily beauty, but definitely size


----------

